# Thursday evening buck



## Vance Henry (Oct 16, 2018)

I Shot this buck on the evening of October 11th at about 6:00.  Once the winds died down I decided on a last minute hunt and it turned out to be a good call.


----------



## Wickedhollow73 (Oct 16, 2018)

That's a fine buck Congratulations. A weather change gets every time .


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 16, 2018)

Great job with a recurve...…….how long of a shot?


----------



## bear claw (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats Vance! Great ten point! Tell us about your bow...

VH1 VH1 VH1!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 17, 2018)

20-22 yds. Somewhere there about.


lagrangedave said:


> Great job with a recurve...…….how long of a shot?


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 17, 2018)

AllAmerican said:


> Congrats Vance! Great ten point! Tell us about your bow...
> 
> VH1 VH1 VH1!


Fox Maverick one piece recurve set @ 52lbs. 610 grain arrow with Bone broadheads.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 17, 2018)

Fox Maverick one piece recurve.  52lbs.  Arrow total weight is 610 grains with Bone Broadheads.



AllAmerican said:


> Congrats Vance! Great ten point! Tell us about your bow...
> 
> VH1 VH1 VH1![/


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 17, 2018)

Awesome Sir, CONGRATS.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 17, 2018)

Heck of a deer! That smile says it all.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2018)

Good Shooting


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 17, 2018)

A buck like that with trad gear is sure nuff huntin! Congrats on a real gooden! Just plum twanged i mean. Good job!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 17, 2018)

That's a mighty fine buck you got there!  Love to hear the whole story when you get time.


----------



## Esau (Oct 18, 2018)

Now that right there is the way to do it! Great job and great deer.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 19, 2018)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Dandy buck!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2018)

Congratulations Vance!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 24, 2018)

Great job Vance


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 24, 2018)

Beautiful deer.  Congratulations.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2018)

???


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 27, 2018)

Congratulations Vance!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2018)

that's a great deer VH1.. good job man.


----------



## 243SuperRC (Nov 22, 2018)

Congratulations on a nice buck!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats! Nice Buck!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 28, 2018)

Yea man!


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice deer! Congrats Vance!


----------

